# Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole



## pauldryzen (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich fahre demnächst für eine Woche an den Gardasee. Bin da auf nem Campingplatz direkt dort wo der Fluß bei Torbole in den See fließt.

Nachdem ich jetzt ca. 20 Seiten mit Info´s über den benötigten Angelschein gefunden habe, bin ich restlos verplant/verwirrt...

Da ich nur in der Flußmündung und am See angeln möchte, gehe ich derzeit davon aus, dass ich einfach in ein Postamt oder ein Tabakgeschäft gehe. Dort dann meine Angel vorzeige und hoffentlich das passende Scheinchen bekomme. (Der wo man diese 2 Marken aufkleben muss)

Liege ich da richtig, oder muss ich vorher noch nach Riva zum Liberty Center fahren um mir dort diesen Touristen Schein zu besorgen?

Wär super cool wenn mir da jemand kurz genau sagen könnte was ich brauche, eine Woche ist verdammt kurz und da will ich nicht die halbe Zeit mit Angelschein besorgen verbringen 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## carp_ (4. August 2009)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

hallo petrijünger.
ich fahre bald zum gardasee (Salo) und will angel gehn.  ich hab leider erst eínen jugendfischerreischein und wollte fragen ob ich mit dort beim postamt ein fischerreischein abholen kann trotz dass ich noch nicht den fischerreischein habe.
bitte auf antworten. hab es nämlich eilig weil meine reise bald losgeht.


----------



## pauldryzen (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

Du brauchst keinen deutschen Schein, soviel steht fest. Aber je nach Region funktioniert das mit dem Angelschein anders.

Ich werde einfach zum Postamt/Tabakladen gehen und hoffen das die mir weiterhelfen können.

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich!


----------



## pauldryzen (24. August 2009)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

So jetzt antworte ich mir mal selbst 

Angelschein für den Gardasee in der Region Torbole/Riva del Garda bekommt man so:

1. Man geht in einen Tabakladen und kauft dort 2 Marken fürs Angeln (Bekommt man leider nicht in allen Läden, aber an der Haupstrasse in Riva (Richtung Arco) bekommt man die Marken in jedem Tabakladen.

2. Man muss zum Liberty Center in Riva gehen (der ist auch direkt an der Hauptstrasse in Richtung Arco) und dort in den 2. Stock (Rechts neben dem Lebensmittelgeschäfft rein gehen und einfach die Treppe hoch). Dann in dem Gang links halten und ins Forstamt gehen (irgendwas mit Forestale)
ACHTUNG: Öffnungszeiten NUR Mo + Fr 9.15-12 Uhr
Dort bekommt man dann nen Angelschein der ein Lebenlang gültig ist (JA für immer), zumindest für den Gardasee.

Kostenpunkt sind um die 30 Euro für die Marken, im Forstamt wollen die kein Geld mehr haben.

MfG paulDryzen


----------



## Fischer mit Seele (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

Schau mal hier! Endlich zuverlässige Informationen unter www.gardaseevorort.it unter Freizeit/Kultur.


----------



## Marcel96 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

Hallo,
Da ich nächste Woche auch an den schönen Gardasee fahre, hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Ist auf dem Forstamt *definitiv* der dt. Schein nicht nötig? Nacher hab ich die Marken umsonst gekauft! Und noch was: Sprechen die dort deutsch? Außerdem würd ich mich freuen wenn du/ihr mir ein paar Spots dort empfehlen könntest, da ich auch nach Torbole geh! Hab gehört dass man toll Döbel und Barsch fangen kann mit der Spinnangel oder der Stippmontage! (Tipps?)  Desweiteren ist mir zu Ohren gekommen dass man wegen den Surfern nur bis 9 Uhr und dann wieder ab 18 Uhr und nicht in den Häfen oder in der Nähe der Flussmündung ohne zus. Lizenz angeln darf!

Würd mich echt freuen wen ihr mich dem hinsichtlich aufklären könntet!
Danke im Vorraus! Grüße von der Schwäbischen Alb
Marcel


----------



## Bander888 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

War auch schon wzwei mal am gardasee aber nur zum fahrrad fahren werde aber das nächste mal auch die angel einpacken!!Im hafen in arco alles voll mit großen fischschwärmen voll mit großen fischen!!lohnt sich bestimmt!!!#6#

MFG Bander


----------



## Marcel96 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

Ja Arco werd ich auch besuchen, zum Klettern und MTB fahren! Aber wenn man in dem Fluss Sarca angeln will, brauch man eine zus. *Tages*karte die kostet 14 €. Mit der normalen Lizenz und dieser würd ich dann auf knapp 45 € kommen was sich in meinen zwei Wochen Urlaub nicht lohnen würden. Aber trotzdem danke, vlt. weiß ja jemand noch was!?

Freu mich! 
Marcel


----------



## Marcel96 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

weiß wirklich niemand mehr was?! Wäre toll ein paar tipps (siehe Fragen oben) zu erhalten ist ja ein großes Gewässer! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Marcel96 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*

Hallo zusammen,

Auch wenn diese Antwort erst nach über einem Jahr kommt, ich kann bezüglich der Lizenz berichten. Dadurch das die Threads auch über Google und Co. gefunden werden und somit anderen helfen könnten, will ich etwas Licht in Dunkle bringen.

Die Beschreibung von pauldryzen ist soweit richtig nur die Öffnungszeiten stimmen nicht (mehr). Das "Ufficio Distrettuale Forestale" bzw. Forstamt hat nur Montags von 8:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr laut Aussage des Beamten vor Ort offen. Die Tourismus Information hat mir einen Zettel gegeben welcher die Situation erklärt, dort ist allerdings die Öffnungszeit falsch angegeben, ich habe sie geändert (siehe Anhang). Die Lizenz ist für allen staatliche Gewässer in Italien und den ganzen Gardasee  unbegrenzt gültig. Dadurch das sich der Gardasee in 3 Regionen aufteilt, gilt diese Regelung nur für die Lizenz aus Trentino-Südtirol. Holt man sich die Lizenz aus der Lombardei oder Venetien gilt diese angeblich nur 3 Monate, dazu hab ich keine Informationen. Die Wertmarken "marca da bollo" aus dem Tabakladen kosten jeweils 14,26 € also insges. 29.24 €. 

Mehrere italienische Angler die schon "ewig" ohne Schein angeln, schmeichelten als ich von der "Lizenz" erzählte. Ich denke das die Italiener die Sachen ein wenig undemokratischer sehen als wir in Deutschland, auch auf dem Forstamt wollte man kein Fischereischein sehen. Ich habe im Anhang mal die Lizenz und den Infozettel (im zip-Ordner) angefügt, dort steht alles relevante  drin.

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## überläufer87 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gardasee Angelschein für Torbole*



> Mehrere italienische Angler die schon "ewig" ohne Schein angeln,  schmeichelten als ich von der "Lizenz" erzählte. Ich denke das die  Italiener die Sachen ein wenig undemokratischer sehen als wir in  Deutschland,


versuche ich euch ja seit ewig zu sagen . glauben will es aber niemand .


----------

